# Cartoons of My Youth



## imp (Dec 29, 2015)

Remember Henry?   imp






How about Nancy?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2015)

Two of my favs Imp, as a youngun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2015)

How about Moon Mullins?


----------



## imp (Dec 29, 2015)

Moon Mullins was a favorite, too! As well as "Gasoline Alley". Not all that we had in  Chicagoland were syndicated. My wife, 170 miles east in Indiana, did not have many of ours. imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Karen99 (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 12, 2016)

I remember all of these cartoons...miss those days!


----------



## Stamper (Jan 12, 2016)

Here was one of my favorites.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

Archie comics.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 12, 2016)

I remember all these, too.  

On Sunday mornings when we were very small, my dad used to read the "funny papers" to us.  Nice memory.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2016)

And, who could forget.......


----------



## Kitty cats (Feb 6, 2016)

Ahh the Nancy comic books what a blast from the past one of the best things of being sick with a cold was my
mother brining me a Nancy comic book and a hot cup of tea


----------



## Linda (Feb 6, 2016)

Pappy said:


> And, who could forget.......


Little Iodine is my favorite and I have used that on CB radio (Back in the 1970s) , forums, and all sorts of places online for years.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 7, 2016)

I remember all of those and some that were shown at the theatre before the movie started, among those were The Near-Sighted Mr. Magoo and Gerald McBoingBoing.

In the summertime after we read and re-read the Sunday funnies, we used them to make kites. I loved summer Sundays!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2016)

Stamper said:


> Here was one of my favorites.
> View attachment 25670



I remember Little Lulu well.  She was always picking beebleberries --- my sis and I thought that word was funny.  To this day, we both still call berry pie "beebleberry pie."


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

I loved the Archies


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

Mr Peabody & Sherman, Fat Albert, Mr. Magoo, Popeye, Dudley Do Right, The Adventure of Rocky & Bullwinkle and Friends...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2020)

I enjoyed most of them but I really looked forward to Ripley's Believe it or Not and Rube Goldberg's inventions.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 4, 2020)

Maggie and Jiggs and Terry and the Pirates were two of my favorites as well.  I was hooked on Dick Tracy for a while as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 4, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Maggie and Jiggs and Terry and the Pirates were two of my favorites as well.  I was hooked on Dick Tracy for a while as well.


Totally forgot about Dick Tracy!


----------



## twinkles (Jun 4, 2020)

mandrake the madgition--blondie and dagwood--mickey mouse


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 4, 2020)

*Rocky and Bullwinkle is one that I remember. When I was in High school my Boyfriend (now my Husband)drew a graduating class medal  of Boris Badinoff from Bullwinkle.*


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 10, 2021)

confession: I never stopped enjoying cartoons

here is an online channel that I watch very often =  https://vaughn.live/reverendjesus


lots of wonderful old toons


----------



## Gaer (Aug 10, 2021)

What about "Casper"?
Then there was "Bugs" and "Donald" and "Huey, Dewey and Louie", " Mr. Magoo" .


----------



## MrPants (Aug 10, 2021)

Road Runner


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 11, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Road Runner
> View attachment 178141


Ahh,, you can't beat Road Runner cartoons. Beep Beep.. Yup, there's a delivery from ACME. Beep . Beep.
BTW, I noticed I never see those old afternoon  Hanna Barbara TV cartoons?????????


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 12, 2021)

I was more of a _Buck Rogers _and _Flash Gordon _kinda guy.  I always eagerly awaited Dad’s return from the newspaper store on Sunday, so I could latch onto the _comics _section.  Just sorry that the future so depicted never arrived in my lifetime...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 12, 2021)

old serials were shown along with cartoon

Ming the Merciless was one of my fave villains (from Flash Gordon):


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 19, 2021)

_Li’l Abner _by Al Capp was a comic strip that ran for 43 years from the 1930’s until the later 1970’s.  It dealt with fictitious hillbillies living in the imaginary impoverished town of _Dogpatch, _and offered satirical commentary on society, politics, history, and human nature...


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 26, 2021)

One of the best days of my childhood was when my dad got transferred to the US (he was USAF). The man whose place he was taking had a son who had the world's largest comic book collection (to me, age 9). He gave it to me! That was back in the day when the one things AF brats could count on was that some of their favorite stuff would be left behind.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> What about "Casper"?


I loved Casper and Huckleberry Hound.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 5, 2021)

two of my all time fave cartoons:








https://www.b98.tv/video/little-red-riding-rabbit/


----------

